

India's spacecraft captures stunning Martian images - yogrish
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/19/tech/gallery/india-mars-orbiter-images/index.htmls 

======
ColinWright
You have a stray "s" on the end of your URL. Here's the actual link:

[http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/19/tech/gallery/india-mars-
or...](http://edition.cnn.com/2015/08/19/tech/gallery/india-mars-orbiter-
images/index.html)

------
theandrewbailey
URL is wrong. Take off the trailing "s".

